
Piping Botnet – Turning Green Technology into a Water Disaster - jonbaer
https://arxiv.org/abs/1808.02131
======
Rotdhizon
>> creating a new attack vector against critical infrastructure

Just because you've never thought of it before, doesn't mean it's new. It's
long been assumed that foreign agents have access to critical infrastructure
systems in the US. Who cares about a hacker emptying a water tower when some
have the ability to cripple power grids and overload power plants? Although I
do get a chuckle out of thinking about a hacker being malicious by watering
peoples yards.

~~~
peterclary
Are you arguing that losing electricity is a bigger problem than running out
of water?

------
bcaa7f3a8bbc
So... information leakage may lead to literal water leakage.

